# mitomycin billing



## janetstiles (Mar 21, 2013)

We are a urology group.  One of our physicians instilled Mitomycin (J9280) at the ASC but we provided the drug from our office because the ASC does not handle Mitomycin.  How would we bill for that?  What place of service would we use?


----------



## tdove (Mar 25, 2013)

*Mitomycin*

Our physicians also give Mitomycin at ASC but provide it out of the clinic.  We bill the J9280 out of the clinic since that is where the medication is supplied with no 51720 code since that code is out of the ASC and we usually do a procedure that includes that code in the ASC.  Thanks hope that helps.


----------

